# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Redi

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 05-05-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 28-04-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Po shkruaj edhe une dicka rreth meje,u pa puna :-)" (postuar 05-05-2003 nga scream_aut)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16983

Titulli: "Po S'të Cingërroi..." (postuar 05-05-2003 nga Ademi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16981

Titulli: "E di se nuk jam elvis presley por po i postoj nja do foto edhe une" (postuar 05-05-2003 nga besjon)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16980

Titulli: "Ke te besoj...?" (postuar 05-05-2003 nga Qeflija)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16978

Titulli: "La Bocca Della Verità  (goja E Se Vertetes )" (postuar 05-05-2003 nga eris)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16974

Titulli: "Sondazh" (postuar 05-05-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16973

Titulli: "Telefone qe nuk u mbarojne baterite kurre." (postuar 05-05-2003 nga SH_H)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16969

Titulli: "Mbulesa e diellit nga merkuri. (7 maj)" (postuar 05-05-2003 nga SH_H)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16968

Titulli: "Te Verteta Te Panjohura E Te Pathena Per Himaren" (postuar 05-05-2003 nga shendelli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16966

Titulli: "ja dhe une ac/dc" (postuar 05-05-2003 nga ac/dc)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16965

Titulli: "A mendoni se ne per prinderit mbetemi gjithmone te vegjel?" (postuar 05-05-2003 nga INDRITI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16964

Titulli: "Dance  Dhe  Trance" (postuar 05-05-2003 nga Ferdinandi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16963

Titulli: "Ndihme ju lutem" (postuar 05-05-2003 nga ID056)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16962

Titulli: "Me ndihmoni ju lutem" (postuar 05-05-2003 nga ID056)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16960

Titulli: "Embelsire me gjoks pule." (postuar 05-05-2003 nga SH_H)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16959

Titulli: "Poezi shqip ne internet???" (postuar 05-05-2003 nga SH_H)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16958

Titulli: "Clubing" (postuar 05-05-2003 nga dordi1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16955

Titulli: "Keqkuptime ne mes te Amerikes" (postuar 05-05-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16954

Titulli: "kumund ta gjej" (postuar 04-05-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16953

Titulli: "Besimi Orthodoks" (postuar 04-05-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16952

Titulli: "A do lidheshit me ish-dashurin/en e shokut/shoqes tuaj te ngushte?" (postuar 04-05-2003 nga Qafir Arnaut)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16951

Titulli: "Kudra E Jeseninit" (postuar 04-05-2003 nga illiriani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16948

Titulli: "Poezi dashurie humoristike" (postuar 04-05-2003 nga BLEDI_DR16)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16945

Titulli: "Zamira Islami Edwards: She Swam To Freedom" (postuar 04-05-2003 nga Thjeshtesia)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16941

Titulli: "Si ka mundesi qe te krishteret martohen me nenat, motrat dhe baballaret e tyre?" (postuar 04-05-2003 nga SH_H)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16939

Titulli: "A(h)jo!" (postuar 04-05-2003 nga |-|e||a)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16932

Titulli: "Krishteret,Ortodokset apo Muslimanet jan me jo besnik  ???" (postuar 04-05-2003 nga Studenti_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16926

Titulli: "Perse ndodh keshtu ?" (postuar 04-05-2003 nga Failed Rapper)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16925

Titulli: "Pse nuk edukohemi sebashku si te e mirmbajm jeten me partnerin/ren ???" (postuar 04-05-2003 nga Studenti_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16924

Titulli: "Perse brohorisin zjarrte-sisht Freshistet?" (postuar 04-05-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16920

Titulli: "Koko kokodhima dhe Lubonja" (postuar 04-05-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16919

Titulli: "1 JURI PER CHATIN DO SILLTE DREJTESINE" (postuar 04-05-2003 nga KLAURENCI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16918

Titulli: "Portret Rogner-isti" (postuar 04-05-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16917

Titulli: "NJE ULERIME NENE:&quot;NUK E SHES VAJZEN!&quot;" (postuar 04-05-2003 nga ALBA_MAUSI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16914

Titulli: "Ndo nje shpjegim??" (postuar 04-05-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16913

Titulli: "Nje tregim i viteve 70-a i paboutuar ndonjher!" (postuar 03-05-2003 nga vullnet_a)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16912

Titulli: "GP Spanjë" (postuar 03-05-2003 nga VAZELOS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16907

Titulli: "Per forumistat romantik !" (postuar 03-05-2003 nga yllbote69)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16906

Titulli: "Pap testit." (postuar 03-05-2003 nga Mina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16900

Titulli: "Pershendetje!" (postuar 03-05-2003 nga Djal i Merzitur)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16899

Titulli: "Kampion Italian (Seria A)" (postuar 03-05-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16898

Titulli: "Ti erdhe....!" (postuar 03-05-2003 nga Dreri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16897

Titulli: "Kerkes nga ata qe kan web server" (postuar 03-05-2003 nga Studenti_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16896

Titulli: "Shqiptaret e famshem te shkences" (postuar 03-05-2003 nga SH_H)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16895

Titulli: "Bashkpunim nga studentet ne Maqedoni dhe ne mbar boten???!!??" (postuar 03-05-2003 nga Studenti_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16894

Titulli: "Futbollistet Shqiptare Ne Evrope" (postuar 03-05-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16892

Titulli: "Roli i Menaxhimit dhe Marketingut ne Shqiperi" (postuar 03-05-2003 nga Studenti_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16890

Titulli: "KUSH KU DO TE SHKOJ PAS VDEKJES???  Sipas teje cfar do te ndodh?" (postuar 03-05-2003 nga Studenti_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16884

Titulli: "SI DO PERFUNDOJE AMERIKA DHE IZRAELI" (postuar 03-05-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16883

Titulli: "Filozofia dhe absurditeti..." (postuar 03-05-2003 nga SH_H)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16879

Titulli: "Artistët e vegjël..." (postuar 03-05-2003 nga Rrap Cungu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16874

Titulli: "Ja dhe une............." (postuar 03-05-2003 nga Zonjusha)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16873

Titulli: "Njera nga ato." (postuar 03-05-2003 nga Henri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16872

Titulli: "JEPNI DHE JU MENDIMIN TUAJ" (postuar 03-05-2003 nga kacaku basket)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16871

Titulli: "MISS - ALBANIA 2003" (postuar 03-05-2003 nga SNOOPDOGGY)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16869

Titulli: "Ah moj dashni!" (postuar 03-05-2003 nga seriousmoonlite)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16859

Titulli: "Un _TI_AI_AJO" (postuar 03-05-2003 nga tekla/mrapsht)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16857

Titulli: "Korca  dhe  Bandat" (postuar 03-05-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16854

Titulli: "Albachat Party në Zvicër" (postuar 03-05-2003 nga Parashikuesi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16852

Titulli: "Un _TI_AI_AJO" (postuar 03-05-2003 nga tekla/mrapsht)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16851

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: Ne C'nivele Eshte Muzika Shqiptare?
 o 'Shume mire' (2 vota)
 o 'Mire' (1 vota)
 o 'Jo keq' (0 vota)
 o 'Dobet' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16973

Sondazh: A do lidheshit me ish-dashurin/en e shokut/shoqes tuaj te ngushte?
 o 'Po, interesi im eshte mbi interesin e shokut' (1 vota)
 o 'Jo, s'ma lejon ndergjegjja' (3 vota)
 o 'Me ka ndodhur mua dhe s'me pelqeu se si u ndjeva.' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16951

Sondazh: Cilet jan me shqiptar???
 o 'Muslimanet ?' (3 vota)
 o 'Krishteret ?' (2 vota)
 o 'Ortodokset ?' (2 vota)
 o 'Te tjeret ??' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16926

Sondazh: Mosha me E Bukur
 o '0-20' (4 vota)
 o '+20' (3 vota)
 o '+40' (0 vota)
 o '+50' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16740

Sondazh: Lidhja e internetit
 o 'Me mire me kontrate te parapaguar' (1 vota)
 o 'Me mire pa kontrate dhe te paguash vetem telefonin' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16600

Sondazh: A eshte e vertete, nqs po ose jo pse
 o 'Po' (3 vota)
 o 'Jo' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16593

Sondazh: Cila dite eshte dita e mbare per ju?
 o 'e hena' (0 vota)
 o 'e marta' (0 vota)
 o 'e merkura' (0 vota)
 o 'e enjtja' (0 vota)
 o 'e premtja' (4 vota)
 o 'e shuna' (0 vota)
 o 'e djela' (0 vota)
 o 'asnjera,te gjitha njesoj jan' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16517

Sondazh: FEMER & MASHKULL! EKZISTON SHOQERIA?
 o 'PO' (9 vota)
 o 'JO' (7 vota)
 o 'ME RASTE' (6 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16498

Sondazh: TEK CILI SHTET DALLOHET RACIZMI ME I MADH SIPAS MENDIMIT JUAJ ?
 o 'Ne Greqi' (13 vota)
 o 'Ne Itali' (3 vota)
 o 'Ne Gjermani' (0 vota)
 o 'Ne USA' (1 vota)
 o 'Ne Australi' (0 vota)
 o 'Tjeter' (1 vota)
 o 'Nuk ekziston racizem ne esnje vend' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16423

Sondazh: gjeja e par qe shofim tek nje njeri....
 o 'syt(+vetullat)' (3 vota)
 o 'buzet' (0 vota)
 o 'duart' (1 vota)
 o 'te prapmet' (0 vota)
 o 'paraqitjen(veshja)' (3 vota)
 o 'buzeqeshja.....' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16402


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

05 05:
 o Jerina (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=214

05 05:
 o Teo (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=271

05 05:
 o ERI VLORA (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=419

05 05:
 o eliza (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=445

05 05:
 o Geluka (29) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=510

05 05:
 o THUTHUQI - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=866

05 05:
 o silver (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=867

05 05:
 o erioni5581 (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1251

05 05:
 o totogoal (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1049

05 05:
 o totogol (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1118

05 05:
 o Rigels (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1315

05 05:
 o Luan Daci (82) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1381

05 05:
 o olti22 (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1548

05 05:
 o eli-frank (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1539

05 05:
 o marla (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1993

05 05:
 o faruk (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2150

05 05:
 o erresikshmja (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2251
 o london_girl_02 (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2869

05 05:
 o etemaj - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2912

05 05:
 o geri10 (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3129

05 05:
 o drejtesia (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3316

05 05:
 o Erold (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3486

05 05:
 o shkodrani19 (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4118

05 05:
 o Sphinx (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4771

05 05:
 o ^^Gjalica^^ - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4782

05 05:
 o blerimi (30) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6645

05 05:
 o Kievisti (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5046

05 05:
 o Parid (29) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5214

05 05:
 o E_niku (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5638

05 05:
 o Hidajet (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5882
 o trupi (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5903

05 05:
 o Gertian (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6191

05 05:
 o cerjoni (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6459

05 05:
 o dany - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7074
 o eraldi`007 - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7267

06 05:
 o AlDo_ShEhU (15) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=416

06 05:
 o DaNgEr_BoY (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=600

06 05:
 o ermali21 (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=716

06 05:
 o Alma (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=855

06 05:
 o sinking_sun - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1336


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 28-04-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 170 Anetare te rinj
 o 179 Tema te reja
 o 3,689 Postime te reja
 o 6 Sondazhe te reja

----------

